# First Trick, learn how to fall!



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

kind of a joke, kinda not...learning to fall is critical first step, sometimes you can make a disaster... not so bad










full article with video tuts, lol

A Beginner’s Guide To Ragdolling (Tomahawking) | Onboard Magazine

half the time, if you see it coming you can eat it, and be right on your board again, ninjastyly


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:blink: ...don't know if it's the same for everyone? But I can't get the link to work! :dunno:


-edit-
Ok! It loads fine on my mobile using my wifi, but not on the desktop. Musbe Me!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

One of the boards looked it was a Proto. Good to know my board is a good pick for tomahawking. But I'm not sure which pants I should get to match. Post on that coming soon, I want to be steezey.


----------



## Hasbeen (Sep 1, 2013)

:laugh:
Step 8 had me cracking up.

Im pretty sure we all have yard saled. but the way they describe it is classic!


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Try not to break your fall with your hands too. I have a partially torn UCL in my left (non-dominant) thumb. But it's your hand, there's NEVER a good time to get surgery and put it in a cast. I've been putting off the surgery since forever.


----------



## Maddie (Dec 9, 2013)

Skier... but still the last "trick," hole in one. :blink:


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hasbeen said:


> :laugh:
> Step 8 had me cracking up.
> 
> Im pretty sure we all have yard saled. but the way they describe it is classic!


Oh I've lost my shit many a times! And I don't even do tricks. One time I was going down this blue (please don't laugh, not quite a full-time black diamonder yet), just cruising with my friends and I ran into a, what I thought was an invisible hole in the snow. The rebound sent me flying and I lost some change in the process. I was covered in snow when I finally stopped. 

I got up and I was like WTF was that?! :dizzy:


----------



## Moggrim (Dec 8, 2013)

Not Laughing trust me im still learning Diamonds as well ...maybe i cant afford them yet.. so somthing similar happened to me on a blue when i hit an ice patch and tried to correct my skid when my edge caught on snow again and sent me tumbling my back hurt for three weeks after.


----------

